# Unused needles and syringes



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi 
I have recently had a successful FET but have loads of unused needles and syringes left over.  I know i can take them to my local pharmacy to dispose of them but it seems such a waste that perfectly good equipment would be incinerated.  I have heard that some charities will accept them for use overseas and wondered if you knew of any such charity?
Many thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Charlie61,

Congrats on your succesful FET  All the best for the pregnancy  

Sorry but not aware of any charities that accepts sundries for re-use   There possibly are some but I don't personally know of any. Perhaps any local churches may be able to advise or give you an idea of where to go.

Sorry can't help
Maz x


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the reply anyway Maz
xx


----------

